# Forbidden You don't have permission to access/on this server



## pwdrskier (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey,
Im having a problem with my network. I get the message 
Forbidden

You dont have permission to access/on this server

Does anybody know how to fix this, I know im a noob and all with complex computers but if anybody knows how to fix this I will really appreciate it.

Thanks so much


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

When do you get this message .. 

is it occasionally when trying to access some webpages or permanant when trying to access any webpage?
Please give more info including your environment .. ie home, work or school


----------



## pwdrskier (Nov 1, 2008)

At my house we just recently moved in and for a while we had no internet coming into the house from Comcast. Yesterday we got it to work and now everyone else's computer works fine with the internet, it's just mine that isn't working. I get that message whenever I try to do anything on the internet, I've tried things that I found on the internet but nothing has worked. 
Thanks again


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## pwdrskier (Nov 1, 2008)

This is the freakiest thing. I use both google chrome and firefox. Recently I've been using more of google chrome. A couple minutes ago I tried firefox to see if that would work. To my amazement it works?????????????
I've got no idea why this would be but the results from the CMD...
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Will>PING 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=49
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=26ms TTL=49
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=26ms TTL=49
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=26ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 26ms, Maximum = 29ms, Average = 26ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Will>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [68.180.206.184] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=104ms TTL=49
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=100ms TTL=49
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=102ms TTL=49
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=99ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 68.180.206.184:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 99ms, Maximum = 104ms, Average = 101ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Will>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.104] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
WILL <00> UNIQUE Registered
WILL <20> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME <00> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\Will>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : WILL
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.ma.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-43-65-36-68

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.ma.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless WLAN 1350 WLAN Mini-PC
I Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0B-7D-10-B4-80
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.104
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.71.226
68.87.73.242
68.87.64.146
 Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, November 02, 2008 5:01:07 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, November 03, 2008 5:01:07 PM


Thanks if you can tell me why this is happening


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

If I understand you correctly then Internet Explorer doesn't connect you to the net but Firefox does .. that sounds like a firewall issue 

Check that you haven't stopped IE from connecting in your Firewall.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

@pwdrskier 
this thread is old and seems to have died, so I am closing it .. if it is necessary to reopen please contact one of the moderators quoting the URL 

thanks


----------

